# Tropical winter in Bowen



## juliandm (Feb 6, 2014)

I got out of work at about midday and found the sea like a lake with only 5 knots of wind if that, something quite unusual around these parts, 15 knot winds is a good day round here!

I headed out to see if I could find some new ground away from where everyone else seems to fish. I had heard of some fish starting to be caught on the mackerel patches so I decided to head out in search of a mackerel on a tip from Carnster. As I was cruising along looking at the sounder and saw my rod bend over and up comes a nice 50cm coral trout so decided to stay in the area and see what else is on offer.



After a little while I decided to head out wider when I get bitten off on my x-rap I'm trolling. I'll think about using wire now the mackerel are starting to show up!

The wind had already picked up by now and there were plenty of whitecaps rolling through so I decided to head back via where I had caught the coral trout. GoPro beeps at me to tell me that it's ran out of battery but hey I guess I'm going in in a minute so not bothered. I snagged my last pillie rig so decided to just have a cast around with a lure and see what happens. After a few casts and a big triggerfish later, I saw what looked like a school of small dolphins or sharks just chilling on the surface like mullet. Cobia!!

I've never caught a Cobia so was pretty excited. I made a cast at them but I was casting into wind and the lure landed off to the side and didn't get noticed. Next cast and I wrap the lure around my rod behind me. Shit. I untangle the lure and they have disappeared. I pedal off over to where I thought they were headed and see a white flash. My cast lands directly in the middle of the school. As my lure splashes down a Cobia jumps clean into the air cartwheeling and knocks my lure flying. As it lands I give it a rip and I'm on, a jarring run and then nothing. I pick up line as fast as I can and I can feel the lure vibrating so I know the fish is off then bang, rod loops over and line starts pouring off the little 4000 spinning reel with 20lb braid. Lots of violent thrashing and tail thumping down the line. I realise I'm in 3m of coral reef and expecting to feel the ping as the line rubs on the coral I start pedalling back to shore as fast as possible. I manage to keep pressure on the fish and coax it into swimming along about 30m to the side of me, how well behaved.

Now I'm over sandy bottom in only 1m of water so I can see the fish a distance away and every time I get it close it shoots off. At this point I'm glad that I'd recently upgraded the drag on the reel, the hooks on the lure and put on fresh line. I fight the temptation to tighten the drag up and just play it easy and patiently. A good while later I manage to sink in a gaff shot, with using light gear it meant it was knackered so didn't even thrash at the gaff. Hauled it up onto the deck and realised that it was by far the biggest fish I've ever caught and there was no way it was going to fit in the hatch. Tail rope on just in case and I headed in with it between my legs. Gutted that the GoPro didn't capture it as I'd love to be able to watch it back but at least I didn't loose it with no proof!



It went 118cm and 15kg


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

:shock: :shock: :shock:

Impressed. Bowen, what a spot.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Awesome stuff mate, what a session!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

That's awesome mate, good stuff.


----------



## Trumpet1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Fantastic effort. Even got the fish to look at the camera


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

A Coral trout and a bloody big Cobia, now that is what I call a great outing.
Oh yeh.....Bastard!! :lol: 
cheers
Paul


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

G


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

As I read this report I thought you do not often see Coral Trout from the NQ brigade and what a nice fish you have caught.. and then a bloody great big Cobia!!

Very nice fish and put a shirt on you spoilt the picture !!!


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Sweet thats a great fish


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Top stuff JD. I would say the Cobe is a more rare than the trout. Either way both are great catching and even better eating. 
It will only get better for you up there. Enjoy!


----------



## barrajack (May 20, 2007)

wow great fish a nice trout and a 28kg or so cobia

cool


----------



## mattattaylorsbeach (Feb 26, 2013)

Awesome Fish!!!
I love this post!! just added to the excitement levels for the trip me and the family are about to take. Heading north for august!!


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Great stuff, there's a good feed!


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

We'll done JD! Awesome effort mate, great fish, great skills. Hoping to make a trip up there this year with a couple of yakkers from Mackay.

Cheers Scotty


----------

